# Revision total hip



## scooter1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Patient had a previous total hip that  keeps dislocating.
The surgeon is replacing the acetabulum and the femoral head.  He did not remove the femoral stem.

Would that be 27134 or 27137 ?   Or am I wrong on both counts ?
This has confused me.


----------



## pegasus623 (Jan 4, 2012)

*27134*

27134 appears to be the most appropriate code 

This code is for a revision of total hip arthroplasty, which includes the acetabular and femoral components. Trochanteric osteotomy and repair as well as iliopsoas tenotomy are integral to 27134 and should not be reported separately. Any bone graft harvest is not reported separately. For initial arthroplasty, both components, see 27130. For partial hip replacement, prosthesis (e.g., femoral stem prosthesis, bipolar arthroplasty), see 27125. For removal of a hip prosthesis, without concurrent revision/replacement, see 27090-27091.


----------



## nrichard (Jan 4, 2012)

*27134 I agree*

In my coding companion it says for this code "the stem may be removed" doesn't necessarly have to in order to use this code.


----------



## island (Feb 26, 2014)

*reivsion THA but only the head and ball of the femoral component were removed*

revision of THA only the femoral head and neck were replaced would it be coded 27138 or 27125... or another choice?


----------

